# spanish buster



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

does anyone know if i can still get the breakaway spanish buster blank or have any rec's for similiar blanks?


SURFRAT i'd appreciate your input bud, since its your old rod that is making me want one so bad


neil


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Check your PMs*

...For the info you seek...

Sandcrab


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Neil*

Purglas 300-2......Why do you think I sold the allstar. I think it is a better rod than the allstar.It throws 2 oz fine and as the weight goes up it pulls away from the allstar. It also makes a great striper rod. If you are throwing 3 or 3.5 oz it will outcast the allstar by a long ways for me. I have had both.I like the Purglas.All Purglas have a soft tip and play fish well. It will throw 5 oz . I plan to use it for sightfishing for cobia with a 3 oz bucktail also. Nick at T.W.'s built mine. 275 dollars with a simple wrap. I replaced the shrinkwrap with the same tape as a Loomis. No reel seat. I tape the reel. For spanish and stripers a 6500 mag elite with 12 lb test. It will cast a mile. For Putting knots on cobia heads a 975 cs penn with 20 lb test. I am thinking about getting another one for fishing with small cut bait. I really like this rod.The thing is Neil people like rods for diffrent reasons. The allstar is light, strong, durable, and cast well. But it does not play big fish well ... I lost so many big stripers at my feet because of head shakes that it was silly. I use to fish bass tournaments and I learned that if you are looseing fish because of your rod you need to look at some other rods. There is more out there than Allstars. I do like some of their rods but I don't like the Spanish Buster A.K.A. Striper Looser. Some people love them I know. I buy and sell a lot of rods and reels. There isn't a lot of stuff I haven't fished with. If it isn't what I want it to be I get rid of it. But like I said this is just what I like in a Spanish rod.If I thought there was a better choice I would buy it and try it out. You won't see my 300-2 for sell, you can be sure of that.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

allstar 1264 its the original spanish buster rated for 3/4-3oz


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Just wondering a loud but why do you do you guys like a blank comp. that is 1. out of business and 2. won't warantee there blanks.. Makes no sense to me Stick with the pur glass or the Lami's .... JAM


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Rainshadow 1264 ...

Seems like the Rainshadow rods have been blowin the All-Stars outa the water.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*My Little......*

10'6" TICA throws a 3oz stingsilver clean outa sight  

><))))*>


----------

